# POLL! URGENT! POLL! URGENT! POLL!



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

QUESTION: Who is the funniest THWACK! on the Slingshotforum?


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Me.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Funny "haha", or funny "queer"?

LoL, couldn't resist. That's from, of all movies, 'Sling Blade'...


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Funny "haha", or funny "queer"?
> LoL, couldn't resist. That's from, of all movies, 'Sling Blade'...


"i like the way you talk"


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Funny "haha", or funny "queer"?
> 
> LoL, couldn't resist. That's from, of all movies, 'Sling Blade'...


That is funny! No offense to you Mike (Thwack).


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> QUESTION: Who is the funniest THWACK! on the Slingshotforum?


Ith that a twick questhtion?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > QUESTION: Who is the funniest THWACK! on the Slingshotforum?
> ...


Yeth


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Funny "haha", or funny "queer"?
> 
> LoL, couldn't resist. That's from, of all movies, 'Sling Blade'...


Funny as in witty, and for you French linguists, bon mot.

Queer doesn't enter the picture because I didn't say "hee-hee". I probably should've made it clearer, in that "hee-she" is more like it. But now, you've got me talking about what some people might consider transgender. We're not talking about sexual orientation, whether horizontal, vertical or whatever, we're taliking here about what tickles one's funny bone - and I now foresee comments about funny bones, and why my witticisms might stroke some and not others... aw, heck, this is getting engorged with semantics... :screwy: :angrymod:

...and ya never did answer the poll so HA! to you, crumbcake.

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > QUESTION: Who is the funniest THWACK! on the Slingshotforum?
> ...


So, I take it that you also hunted wabbits in Ithaca, NY?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Funny "haha", or funny "queer"?
> ...


None taken, bro' ; )


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

:screwy:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

flippinfool said:


> :screwy:


"Usually in a foggy daze" appears to be correct ; )


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Merry Cwithmath, Thwack...


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Tentacle toast is the funniest THWACK! on slingshotforum.


----------

